# Earthing/Grounding: Exploring Earthing Science and the Benefits Behind It



## Gardenlover (Feb 3, 2020)

One of my nieces was talking to me about earthing, also called grounding, which is supposedly a therapeutic technique that refers to contact with the Earth's surface electrons by walking barefoot outside, sitting or doing other activities that “ground” or electrically reconnect you to the earth. The practice is currently an under-researched topic and there are very few scientific studies on the possible benefits. 

It's a totally free practice, so no one is out to make a buck off of you. It makes sense, at some level to me, as it's natural and I've loved to go barefoot outside long before I heard about this practice.

Uncle Google provided too many resources to mention, but I've included one below just for grins.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3265077/

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 3, 2020)

The only time I'm barefoot outside is at the beach.  I live in a populated, city environment where it would be dangerous to be barefoot outside.

Inside, I have 2 other dangers, called 'cats.'  Can't tell you how many times I've stepped in something and yelled "UGH!"  But inside is not connecting with the earth anyway.

I think the idea makes sense.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 3, 2020)

So it's a return to cavemen lifestyles. Sounds like something straight out of Seattle.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 3, 2020)

I like to go barefoot indoors or at a CLEAN beach, where not likely to step on someone’s  hot cig butt or pet poo for example, but elsewhere, folks, get your tetanus shots, athletes foot cream, hookworm remedy & bandaids & put the urgent care # in your phone.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 3, 2020)

Maybe just find a nice clean area or a spot in your own yard, relax with your shoes off bare feet on the ground for awhile.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 3, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> So it's a return to cavemen lifestyles. Sounds like something straight out of Seattle.


Empty platitudes* only muddy the waters of understanding, surely you can add more to the conversation than that? Or perhaps you did give it your all?

*plat·i·tude: (noun) A trite, meaningless, or prosaic statement, often used as a thought-terminating cliché, aimed at quelling social, emotional, or cognitive unease. Platitudes have been criticized as giving a false impression of wisdom, making it easy to accept falsehoods.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 3, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I like to go barefoot indoors or at a CLEAN beach, where not likely to step on someone’s  hot cig butt or pet poo for example, but elsewhere, folks, get your tetanus shots, athletes foot cream, hookworm remedy & bandaids & put the urgent care # in your phone.


Yes, lets not go outside - the night air is coming and will steal the very breath from your lungs.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 3, 2020)

Here is an article you might want to check out.

Don


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 3, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Here is an article you might want to check out.
> 
> Don


These types of rebuttals are useful, thank you.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 3, 2020)

I have to tell you, I've worked with electronics my entire career.  I wrote the spec for static control at the company I worked for.  Grounding is important when you're handling sensitive components.  The original article reads like gibberish to me.  But, if people feel better running around barefoot I've got no problem with it.  Some places might not let you in though.

By the way, there are special conductive shoes for people who work with sensitive electronics and special conductive floor coatings too.  There are also grounding straps that fit regular shoes and have a conductive strip that tucks inside under your foot.

Don


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 3, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> What are your thoughts?


Seems quite natural to me


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 4, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> I have to tell you, I've worked with electronics my entire career.  I wrote the spec for static control at the company I worked for.  Grounding is important when you're handling sensitive components.  The original article reads like gibberish to me.  But, if people feel better running around barefoot I've got no problem with it.  Some places might not let you in though.
> 
> By the way, there are special conductive shoes for people who work with sensitive electronics and special conductive floor coatings too.  There are also grounding straps that fit regular shoes and have a conductive strip that tucks inside under your foot.
> 
> Don


So the benefits, if any, "may" be minuscule. The human body does contain some electrical charges so I'm not quite ready to dismiss the grounding possibilities altogether. There is a psychological benefit to walking barefoot across the grass on a sunny day.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 4, 2020)

I've read about earthing.  I don't particularly understand the science behind it, but what I DO know is that I feel refreshed and recharged when I'm able to connect with nature in a personal, one on one manner.  We stayed at a cabin in the mountains not too long ago, and the sense of peace and serenity I felt as I sat by the running stream listening to the burbling and dangling my feet in the water and letting the fish nibble at my toes, touching and being brushed by the foliage around me, walking back to the cabin barefoot holding my shoes in my hand....it was a wonderful, serene experience.

This kind of experience is why I am always so eager to escape the city for the country when Ron and I need to get away. I enjoy the beach too, but not in quite the same visceral way that I'm able to connect to nature in a country setting.


----------



## Mike (Feb 4, 2020)

I sometimes wear copper insoles in my shoes,
copper is ver good for your health.

I read a report some time ago, I am a retired
electrical engineer, that stated if all the light
switches and door plates in a hospital were to
be changed back to copper, then a lot of these
serious ailments that you can get in a hospital
would disappear.

Mike.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 4, 2020)

My friends, there is no real data that shows that grounding, wearing copper or magnets, or hanging magic crystals around your neck have any health benefits.  They do have benefits for the people selling this stuff though.  On the other hand, they do you no harm.  So, even if it is a placebo, if you really feel better, go for it.

I worked with a guy who was selling some kind of tropical berry drink on the side.  It supposedly had all kinds of health benefits.  As he was describing it to me, he casually said "of course if you don't believe in it it doesn't work."  Right.

Don


----------



## Mike (Feb 4, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> My friends, there is no real data that shows that grounding, wearing copper or magnets
> 
> Don


Well Don,

There might not be any data, but both myself and
my brother benefitted from the copper insoles.

So I believe and I don't sell them.

Mike.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 4, 2020)

Mike,  If it works for you, that's great.

Don


----------

